# Startling findings in Tillman probe



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 9, 2006)

Startling indeed. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20061109/ap_on_re_us/inquest_for_a_warrior


----------



## Looon (Nov 9, 2006)

* "To Tillman's family, there is little doubt that his death was more than an innocent mistake.*

*One investigator told the Tillmans that it hadn't been ruled out that Tillman was shot by an American sniper or deliberately murdered by his own men — though he also gave no indication the evidence pointed that way."*

Just the thought of that is BS. This whole thing is BS.

I have to agree though, that what actually transpired, will prolly never come out. That's what confuses me the most.:uhh: 

The media and the family are making more of it than they need to, in my oppinion.

Shit happens in war. Men die from friendly. It happens. It sucks, but it is a fact.:2c: 

RIP Pat.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow, what a mess


----------



## Paddlefoot (Nov 9, 2006)

> Investigators have been stymied because some of those involved now have lawyers and refused to cooperate, and other soldiers who were at the scene couldn't be located.



Can't say I blame them, considering how the brass has tended to deflect blame downwind, especially when the focus on a particular incident is so intense.

I don't think Pat Tillman's family will ever accept the official report of what happened, not after all that has transpired.


----------



## Looon (Nov 9, 2006)

Paddlefoot said:


> Can't say I blame them, considering how the brass has tended to deflect blame downwind, especially when the focus on a particular incident is so intense.
> .


Very true. Some people will say "why do they need a lawyer, if they did nothing wrong?":doh: 

The only crime committed hasn't even happened yet. What Im referring to, is if they want a 'fall guy' just to shut the Tillman family up. That would be a damn fucked up shame itself.:2c: 

He was accidently killed. This shit is old, and Kevin should fucking know better.:2c:


----------



## AWP (Nov 9, 2006)

As an outsider looking in the greater stain on this to me is that upon the Army and its internal accountability policies, but also how the Reg't handled this (according to the news reports that may or may not be true). A full accounting was possible without compromising anyone or anything but the guilty. That path was never chosen by the investigators and the CoC.

Our dead, whatever their social status, deserve more than that.


----------



## pardus (Nov 9, 2006)

I was involved in one Army investigation back home and was thoroughly disgusted by the Army when all was said and done. These investigations need to be done by professional independant people (not nessasarly independant from the Army but certainly with NO ties to the unit or pers involved.)

Tragic thing that happened but as has been posted, this is war, terrible mistakes happen, look at it learn a lesson and try and do what can be done to minimize the chance of this happening again.

Agreed about the Army quite happily shitting on junior ranks to appease, disgusting!


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 9, 2006)

I blame the media, if it was one of us our death would not be news worthy enough. It was an accident in War


----------



## RustyShackleford (Nov 9, 2006)

pardus762 said:


> Agreed about the Army quite happily shitting on junior ranks to appease, disgusting!



Just another case of certain people worried about career advancement.


----------



## Jumpmaster K - Ben Breeg (Nov 9, 2006)

The whole thing was a total tragedy, and the speculation about a sniper or murder just makes my blood boil!  I hope that they can get his parents all the facts, but in the end, I hope that Pat Tillman can just Rest In Peace.


----------



## pardus (Nov 9, 2006)

Ranger275 said:


> Just another case of certain people worried about career advancement.



Yeah, how fucked is that!


----------



## RustyShackleford (Nov 9, 2006)

Eyes said:
			
		

> Who else here also thinks Ranger Tillman would have been completely opposed to all of this...



I'm not going to speculate as to what Tillman would have thought.  

However, it was an accidental shooting.  From what I know, the appropriate actions were taken against the Rangers and NCO's involved.  Fuck, I was friends with one of the team leaders in that squad.  The media is trying to turn Tillman's squad into a bunch of murderers and the public will buy it.  

The O's and senior NCO's who covered everything up need to fry.


----------



## pardus (Nov 9, 2006)

Good post


----------



## Jumpmaster K - Ben Breeg (Nov 9, 2006)

Eyes said:
			
		

> Who else here also thinks Ranger Tillman would have been completely opposed to all of this...



Honestly?  Given what he did for his country, I'd like to think that Pat Tillman would say to put all of this shit to bed, let me kiss my Mom, and move forward.


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Apr 11, 2007)

Why is the Pentagon re-investigating Lynch's rescue in tandem with their probe into Pat Tillman's death?  I'm not sure how those two tie together.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 11, 2007)

AMRUSMCR said:


> Why is the Pentagon re-investigating Lynch's rescue in tandem with their probe into Pat Tillman's death? I'm not sure how those two tie together.


 
They are investigating the dissemination of information in relation to the two incidents, not the actual incidents themselves.

LL


----------



## Looon (Apr 11, 2007)

Hopefully they don't force her to be in the spotlight anymore. It's obviouse that she never liked it, and has handled herself with class IMO.


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Apr 11, 2007)

> They are investigating the dissemination of information in relation to the two incidents, not the actual incidents themselves.
> 
> LL



Thanks!  That explains it.  I couldn't figure that out this morning when I was reading an article online about the 2 investigations.


----------

